# Horse First Relax Me - any users?



## sonjafoers (28 March 2011)

I've just risked life and limb hacking out and have decided it's time for a calmer!!

I can understand the spinning and taking off with me when a lost dartmoor pony comes galloping towards us on a narrow track, but I can't understand the need to do exactly the same when a BEE flies across in front of us 

I am thinking of trying Relax Me so was looking for any feedback please. It says on the blurb that you can double the dose a day before a competition so it sounds perfect, does anyone do this too?

Thank you


----------



## Weezy (28 March 2011)

I used it for about 18 months and really rated it   I did double dose at times and whether it worked or not I cannot say, but I didn't have any adverse effects.  I have managed to wean mine off it now and, fingers crossed, he has grown up a bit and no longer requires calmer.  Deffo worth a go IMO, I rate all of their products.


----------



## sonjafoers (28 March 2011)

Ok thanks Weezy, my mare is quite spooky and I just want to take the edge off her so we can both relax when we go out. I also hope it might help when we go to competitions as she is very tense in the warm up and I'd like her to concentrate.

Does it slow them up or change them in any way, if you see what I mean, as I don't want to change anything apart from the spooking.


----------



## Hippona (28 March 2011)

Sorry to thread hijack....just looked up this product- anyone know how long a tub lasts? Feeding at the recommended rate?


----------



## Kenzo (28 March 2011)

Yes, I would certainly recommend it.


----------



## Kenzo (28 March 2011)

poppymoo said:



			Sorry to thread hijack....just looked up this product- anyone know how long a tub lasts? Feeding at the recommended rate?
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm good question, I buy it all the time but I'll be honest and say I can't really say how long a tub lasts because it depends how much you use (I just buy it when I run out but Ive never kept a note of how long it lasts I'm afraid, should do really) for example you could give 2 scoops a day, split into two feeds or all in one if you like, or just one level scoop a day, or just half a scoop a day or every other day, really depends on the horse and finding a nice balance to suit and I think it's important to find the balance after all they are their individuals.

I don't use it on daily basis at the moment, every other day I use a scoop because I wouldn't see the benefit during spring/summer when the grass is up, the mares are around him and of course he's fitter but through winter I didn't really use much, I need the option to increase it a little should I need to.

Certainly worth it if you want a mag based calmer, helps to keep your horse a little more relaxed at times of stress or over excitement, more focus, it's doesn't alter silly behaviour or effect the amount of energy they have, it just breaks it down into smaller manageable pieces shall we say


----------



## squirrel29 (28 March 2011)

I use 'Relax Me' as recommended by my vet -at home it really does the job - the horse is much calmer and relaxed in lessons.  However, beofre competition I 'up' the dose a bit as he gets slightly hysterical when he knows he's going XC and won't concentrate on the dressage - it's definately helped anyway.


----------



## sonjafoers (28 March 2011)

Thank you everyone.

Squirrel29 - do you just up it the day before a competition as the website says 'a day or 2'? Also do you double the dose at that time?

I guess it's down to the individual horse but I'm trying to find somewhere to start from when my tub arrives.


----------



## mon (28 March 2011)

just put my 6 yr old on it very pleased bought 2nd tub today 30 doses 50p dose approx.


----------



## superpony (28 March 2011)

It didn't work for my TB at all! No idea why, guess its just each horse is different.

Put him on NAF magic and hes a different horse.


----------



## nicole1968 (28 March 2011)

i put my youngster on it last year after he started spooking really bad and throwing strops to the piont of rearing vertical it worked a treat have just weaned him off it as he seems to have grown up in his attitude but if i find he goes back a bit wouldnt hesitate to put him back on it BRILLIANT STUFF


----------



## YasandCrystal (28 March 2011)

My vet recommends Zylkene but it is REALLY expensive. I am using Relax Me and we are on around Day 9 and I didn't use a loading dose and normally v aggresive horse is at last seeming REALLY chilled out.


----------



## kazzy2371 (9 September 2011)

FANtASTIC product,been using it on our arab x gelding as is a coiled spring at times,this week he has been pushy,bargy,broncing on hacks cos he wants to go....mmmm i thought till my daughter said "oh mum we ran out of relax me about a week ago"so its definately working for him.


----------



## becca1305 (10 September 2011)

Didnt work for my almost pure tb at all! Gave it plenty of opportunity. Depends what horse uve got i think. Global herbs do a specific tb calmer i think tho ive not tried it yet.


----------



## measles (10 September 2011)

It didn't work at all when we tried it for a jumping pony years ago but different calmers seem to work for different horses.


----------



## saza (24 January 2013)

Hi. I'm looking for a supliment for my mare who is great to ride but when u r on the ground with her she is very nervous. I was
Wondering wether this would work or not? Anyone know??


Sarah x


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 January 2013)

Having had a horse on box rest for an eternity, I have used a fair few products.

The best, by far, was Vetplus Calmex.
Magic worked for a a while as did the Top Spec calmer.

Currently using Magnitude with great success and it's the cheapest of all of them !


----------



## orionstar (24 January 2013)

I used it on my WBxTB when she was on box rest after her op and had started to kick holes in the stable walls and rub the skin on her neck off, fantastic result no more holes the hair grew back on her neck and she stopped walking in circles, a happier horse altogether!


----------



## L&M (24 January 2013)

Didn't work for mine - but then no calmer ever has, he was just born naughty.....!

Hope it works for yours x


----------



## horseandshoes77 (24 January 2013)

well having checked ingredients..i can only see the magnesium being a help as seems to be the only ingredient which can help with calming(if they are deficient) so tbh..I don't ever shell out for the fillers or brands mine get a mag sup every day (very cheap) and if im not competing and its for hacking or probs they get valerian and if comp coming up they get chamomile and vervain (sp) I just find all calmers have the active ingredient magnesium so why not just feed that everyday as its a lot cheaper?? altho I tend to always look at main ingredients in joint supps etc etc.. I feed mine on the active ingredients only and remains cheap and effective!


----------



## chestnuttyy (24 January 2013)

A lot of people rate it but it didn't work for my TB.

I've tried just about every calmer going and the only one that works for him is Hilton Herbs 'Calm and Collected'. Only problem is it contains Valerian which is a banned substance if competing, so they have to come off it (i think) at least 4 days before.


----------



## Oldenburg27 (25 January 2013)

I have used it on 2 of my horse's one was a as batty as a fruit cake, the other was a real bad spoker worked well on both defo give it a try. The only thing it leave's a smell on the haynet's feed bucket's that's not very nice


----------



## nikkimariet (25 January 2013)

Didn't calm Fig at all. Found the ProKalm to be much more effective.

That said I know 2 people who really rate it.


----------

